# It's been a long time....



## BDTyre (13 May 2005)

A week from today, I am being sworn in.  

That makes it approximately one year and fifty weeks since I handed my application in to the Seaforths.

Ironically, it is probably two years to the day that I first went in to seriouly look at applying.


----------



## RossF (13 May 2005)

..I have to know, why the heck does it take some people this long?! I handed my application in a month ago, if that, and I have just finished all of my tests..


----------



## BDTyre (13 May 2005)

There were some medical issues in my case that took a while to resolve.


----------



## Pieman (13 May 2005)

Congrats BDTyre!

A long wait, I know what it feels like. Been waiting almost as long as you, my number should come up soon. 




> ..I have to know, why the heck does it take some people this long?!


There are lots of different reasons. I lived outside Canada for a while, and had to do a pre-security clearance which took 8 months.


----------



## BDTyre (13 May 2005)

Now I just have to find out my blood type.  You think that would be easy....

If all else fails, there is a blood donor clinic the day before I'm sworn in.  Looks like I'll be doing that.


----------



## spenco (14 May 2005)

Congrats BDTyre.  Third time around for the medical was the charm eh?


----------



## Slim (14 May 2005)

BDTyre

the best of luck in your new CF career.

Slim


----------



## D-n-A (14 May 2005)

Haha, kinda sh*tty about the waiting to get in, also you don't need to know your blood type to get into the army, but your gonna need to know it for your ID card an ID discs/dog tags. Also, if your joining as a reserve infanteer, your MOC would be R031, not 031.


----------



## Rebel_RN (14 May 2005)

Congrats BDTyre, I hope that I get the same good news soon.


----------



## BDTyre (15 May 2005)

Thanks everyone!
Spenco:  Apparently it is.  Maybe three is my lucky number: medical has been submitted three times; I ended up doing three PT tests; and I had to do three medical tests to prove to Borden that I'm fine.  I also had to fill out three applications (while four technically, one was just copying one onto a newer form).

MikeL: thanks for pointing out R031 vs 031.  I've had "031 Hopeful" the whole time I've been here, despite always knowing I was going R031.


----------



## copecowboy (24 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> ..I have to know, why the heck does it take some people this long?! I handed my application in a month ago, if that, and I have just finished all of my tests..



for some people it take a lot longer, i first went to the recruiting center less than 8 months ago and im already done my bmq


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

I started the application process mid April, I finished all my testing this past Tuesday the 24th of May. Just waiting for the call. So far so fast  ;D  Congrats to those who got the call already!


----------



## LL (27 May 2005)

i just finished all my tests on the 24th too. I'm really praying I get in this summer.


----------



## Tbird (27 May 2005)

The next BMQ for me is July 4th. Hopefully I get the call for that one. Do you know when the dates for your BMQ are LL?


----------



## LL (27 May 2005)

The recruiting officer told me it's on the 28th of june.....but then my brother who also applied said something else...so i'm not sure. So whatever the date... I WANT IN


----------



## ryan fitzy (31 May 2005)

I was told by my recruiter that they start a BMQ every Tuesday, i guess with the number of people they are taking into the cf the BMQ's are booked up until like the end of July, My recruiter also told me the people from the may 9 selection are going to be divided up into BMQ's for Aug,sept,Oct,  hope this helps.


----------



## patrick666 (31 May 2005)

Congratulations BDTyre, best of luck in your military career. 


Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (31 May 2005)

ryan fitzy said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter that they start a BMQ every Tuesday, i guess with the number of people they are taking into the cf the BMQ's are booked up until like the end of July, My recruiter also told me the people from the may 9 selection are going to be divided up into BMQ's for Aug,sept,Oct,   hope this helps.



The other posters are talking about the reserves but you are correct about the Reg F BMQs.


----------



## copecowboy (1 Jun 2005)

ryan fitzy said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter that they start a BMQ every Tuesday, i guess with the number of people they are taking into the cf the BMQ's are booked up until like the end of July, My recruiter also told me the people from the may 9 selection are going to be divided up into BMQ's for Aug,sept,Oct,   hope this helps.



it was almost every monday in st jean


----------

